# Offical Lurker...



## MAC*Duck* (Aug 20, 2008)

Hi All!

  I decided it was finally time to stop lurking around and introduce myself! I have been loving the site for a couple weeks now, and have bought a couple things from the sales which I am so in love with! I think the site is such a great idea!

 A little about me, I am originally from Idaho, but now live in Portland, OR. I work in the medical industry and am going to school to be a Pharmacist. However mac is my obsession, and I will post photos as soon as I need my new vanity up and running with all my new products arranged! I am also doing makeup for a couple of friends weddings coming up so I will try and take some good photos of those to post!

   Nice to meet everyone and thanks for all the great tips so far! Can't wait to learn more!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 21, 2008)

welcome


----------



## nunu (Aug 21, 2008)

hello! welcome to specktra.


----------



## discopie (Aug 21, 2008)

pharmacists are cool!


----------



## Bagpuss (Aug 21, 2008)

Now you are an official de-lurker. Welcome!


----------



## VioletB (Aug 21, 2008)

Glad to have you posting instead of lurking!!  Welcome to Specktra.


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Aug 21, 2008)




----------



## MAC*Duck* (Aug 22, 2008)

thanks everyone!


----------



## lovebuggyboo (Aug 26, 2008)




----------

